# Problème avec DD externe Iomega Screenplay



## BS0D (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un prob lorsque je tente de connecter mon DD externe Iomega 500Go (qui fait borne multimédia aussi) à mon MBP: 
*
Lorsque je tente de modifier, bouger des fichiers etc... j'ai un pop up qui me dit 'impossible de modifier: (nom du dossier) ne peut être modifié'. *

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, je suis allé voir du coté des autorisations mais rien. Mon autre DD externe Seagate 300Go se connecte nickel et je fais ce que je veux au niveau des transferts de fichier...

Quelqu'un peut-il me donner des indices quand à ce problème? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## BS0D (1 Août 2008)

rebonjour!

Je relance un peu ce topic, qui me tracasse, et pour lequel je n'ai aucune réponse!

Atitre de précision, je viens de m'apercevoir que lorsque je fais Pomme + I sur le DD quand il apparait sur le bureau, la fenêtre d'information me dit qu'il est en lecture seulement et donc pas en écriture, mais je ne peux visiblement pas modifier ça... comment faire?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## divoli (1 Août 2008)

Salut,


En quel format ?


----------



## BS0D (1 Août 2008)

NTFS... c'est peut être ça le problème? j'y connais rien moi en formats etc...

je sais pas comment y remédier en fait... j"ai enormément de données dessus et je voudrais pas avoir à tout reformater. D'autant que je n'ai nulle part où les stocker en attendant par manque de place!


----------



## divoli (1 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> NTFS... c'est peut être ça le problème? j'y connais rien moi en formats etc...
> 
> je sais pas comment y remédier en fait... j"ai enormément de données dessus et je voudrais pas avoir à tout reformater. D'autant que je n'ai nulle part où les stocker en attendant par manque de place!



Oui, c'est cela le problème. Il faudrait reformater en HFS+ (ou en FAT32, mais comme tu dois manipuler des fichiers vidéos ce format là n'est pas conseillé).

En plus, tu t'en sers comme borne multimédia...

Je vais laisser d'autres personnes te donner des conseils plus avisés.


----------



## BS0D (9 Août 2008)

Re, 


Je voulais juste préciser que j'ai formaté mon DD externe en HFS+ (avec pour but de faire des sauvegardes avec TimeMachine, et tout a marché impeccable. 

Pour ce qui est d'utiliser mon DD en tant que borne multimédia, je n'ai pas encore ressayé mais je pense que c'est compromis. On verra plus tard et je posterai ici la suite des choses (si suite il y a). 

J'ai utilisé l'*utilitaire de disque* (on ne peut plus simple à faire) et ça a pris quelques minutes pour le formatage et conversion du format. 

J'ai pu procéder à ma première sauvegarde sans encombre. <je serai donc pas le prochain à venir piailler que j'ai perdu toutes mes données!


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2008)

En schéma de partitionnement: Tableau de partition GUID ?

Je suppose que oui (tout du moins je l'espère)...


----------



## kankan (8 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai également ce disque dur multmédia. 
Quelqu'un a t il reussi a la connecter a un vidéoprojecteur? 
Pour ma part je n'y parviens pas sur mon panasonic aussi bien en Composite qu'en HDMI.
Merci


----------



## silvio (29 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à utiliser ce lecteur multimedia sur Mac ?
Cela implique de le reformater, mais pas en HFS, car là c'est compromis pour l'utiliser sur la TV
J'avais pensé le faire en FAT32 puis réinstaller le firmware de base

Merci


----------



## BS0D (29 Décembre 2008)

Moi il me servait tellement peu, et il est *tellement bruyant* que je l'ai reconverti en disque de sauvegarde _Time Machine_ pour pas l'avoir trop dans les oreilles (et au risque qu'il mange le mur du voisin à la fin), donc je peux pas trop dire ... :/


----------



## silvio (6 Janvier 2009)

Je ne l'entends quasiment pas, mais bon j'ai un iRasoir 
Donc je l'ai reformaté en Fat32 après avoir sauvegardé le répertoire qui se trouvait à la racine et après ré-installation de çui-ci, ça fonctionne très bien sur mon Mac, sur un PC et sur la TV
Impec donc


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

pour ma part ca fonctionne trés bien sur mon macbook (fat32) mais des que jme branche sur la tv :no file.    c est quoi le souci? j ai cherché apparement faut telecharger un ficher et le métre je ne sais ou?   alors que dois-je faire?


----------



## Lisaraël (30 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de l'acheter, l'ai formaté en FAT32, mis des fichiers dessus, et testé sur ma tv avec succès.

Le seul truc que j'ai pas encore testé, c'est la prise en charge des sous-titres sur les divx...


----------



## BS0D (30 Janvier 2009)

Lisaraël a dit:


> Je viens de l'acheter, l'ai formaté en FAT32, mis des fichiers dessus, et testé sur ma tv avec succès.
> 
> Le seul truc que j'ai pas encore testé, c'est la prise en charge des sous-titres sur les divx...


 
Chez moi, les sous-titres marchaient pas du tout. 
A voir s'ils marchent chez toi, mais je suis quasi sûr que ce ne sera pas le cas...


----------



## Tistou34 (6 Avril 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Je prends la conversation en cours de route si vous permettez 

J'ai fait moi aussi l'acquisition de ce disque dur multimédia en version HD 500Gb.


Comme beaucoup je voudrai arriver à ce que je le disque dur marche sous Windows, sous Mac, sous TimeMachine et en mode multimédia...

J'ai essayé de créer une autre partition dans le disque dur mais pas moyen malheureusement 

Qqn est-il arrivé à parvenir à ses fins ?

On m'a fait vent qu'il existait une méthode pour que TimeMachine marche en NTFS vous en avez entendu parlé ?


Merci par avance ...


----------



## BS0D (6 Avril 2009)

Tistou34 a dit:


> Comme beaucoup je voudrai arriver à ce que je le disque dur marche sous Windows, sous Mac, sous TimeMachine et en mode multimédia...
> 
> J'ai essayé de créer une autre partition dans le disque dur mais pas moyen malheureusement
> 
> ...


salut et bienvenue sur le forum 


regarde là: http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-configuration-aide-probl-mes-et-disque-dur-190492.html et demande de l'aide, tu trouveras surement une réponse...


----------



## Tistou34 (6 Avril 2009)

Oui, j'avais vu ce sujet mais 1500messages à trier ... :mouais:

Merci quand meme ^^


----------



## BS0D (6 Avril 2009)

Tistou34 a dit:


> Oui, j'avais vu ce sujet mais 1500messages à trier ... :mouais:
> 
> Merci quand meme ^^


personne te demande d'éplucher les 1500 messages, c'est même pas humain! 

mais poste et tu verras bien ... des réponses de gens expérimentés c'est toujours cool non?


----------



## Tistou34 (6 Avril 2009)

Lol ! 

Vi tout à fait 

Ca fait toujours plaisir mais c'est que je ne veux pas déranger aussi :/

Je comprends que ca soule de radoter 40 fois les memes réponses pour des personnes qui regardent mal ...

Bon en tout cas j'ai avancé dans mon problème je suis arrivé à créer deux partitions en paramétrant en partition logique et non principale 

Mais maintenant le problème est que j'aurai voulu le faire marcher en réseau local ...

C'est-à-dire que j'arrive à voir le dossier de partage pour la TV (la partition NTFS) mais j'arrive pas à voir la seconde partition (en HFS pour TM)...

J'ai essayé en tapant : " \\adresseip\d$ " ou encore " \\adresseip\e$ " etc ...

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer  

Merci encore


----------



## silvio (6 Avril 2009)

Tistou34 a dit:


> Oui, j'avais vu ce sujet mais 1500messages à trier ... :mouais:
> 
> Merci quand meme ^^



Comme je te l'ai dit par MP, il est possible de faire 2 partitions, l'une en HFS+ (pour TimeMachine) et l'autre en FAT32 (pour échanger tes fichiers entre Mac et PC et le lire sur la TV)

Tu trouveras des infos ici, y compris comment lire une partition NTFS depuis un mac

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-7636918-probleme-western-digital-my-book-500gb-go
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-5189023-ntfs-vs-format-mac

Sinon, il y a certainement les mêmes réponses dans les fils indiqués par BSOD

Edith : ah ben tu as trouvé finalement


----------



## Tistou34 (6 Avril 2009)

Merci Silvio pour ta réponse 

Comme je l'ai dit ca y est je suis enfin arrivé à créer deux partitions mais dommage lorsque je formate en HFS pas moyen de monter cette partition autant avec l'utilitaire disque que avec TM ...

Puis au niveau du parcour des différentes partitions en réseau je n'ai rien trouvé ...


----------



## cyriloalfaromeo (26 Octobre 2010)

Moi j' ai aussi un disque dur multimédia iomega screenplay 320Go. 
Je m' en sert pour regarder des films et stocker de la musique, mais rarement je dois y stocker des fichiers volumineux (disons entre 5 et 6Go) pour les transférer sur mon imac . il est formaté en fat 32. 
Ma question; 
  -dois-je formater afin de créer 2 partitions (une de 30Go pour les fichiers volumineux ) en NTFS, et l autre pour mes films et ma musique (usage notamment sur la TV) en FAT32.?

 Autre chose:
   - Avec snow leopard, est-ce possible de partitionner sans devoir formater?


----------



## cyriloalfaromeo (28 Octobre 2010)

UP


----------



## silvio (3 Novembre 2010)

cyriloalfaromeo a dit:


> Moi j' ai aussi un disque dur multimédia iomega screenplay 320Go.
> Je m' en sert pour regarder des films et stocker de la musique, mais rarement je dois y stocker des fichiers volumineux (disons entre 5 et 6Go) pour les transférer sur mon imac . il est formaté en fat 32.
> Ma question;
> -dois-je formater afin de créer 2 partitions (une de 30Go pour les fichiers volumineux ) en NTFS, et l autre pour mes films et ma musique (usage notamment sur la TV) en FAT32.?
> ...



Je ne peux pas répondre au dernier point, je viens de me décider à le commander qu'aujourd'hui 

Tu peux créer +sieurs partitions avec des formats distincts :
FAT32 pour lire tes fichiers de moins de 4 Go sur PC, sur Mac et sur TV (avec le firmware qui va bien)
NTFS pour les fichiers de plus de 4 Go sur PC. Nécessite un pilote pour être lu depuis un Mac (à moins que ça fonctionne depuis SL) : http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/NTFS-3G.html
Format Mac natif HFS/HFS+ : uniquement Mac. Pour fonctionner avec TM


----------



## cyriloalfaromeo (3 Novembre 2010)

Résultat, j'ai bien fait de transférer mes fichiers présent sur le DDE avant de partitioner car ça m'a tout effacé. Ensuite, avec deux partitions une fois que l on remet les fichiers ressources et les pilotes afin de pouvoir lire sur la tv, aucun fichier n'est présent. J'ai du formater en NTFS pour rapatrier mes gros fichiers, puis le remettre en FAT32.


----------

